# Amsterdam to Luxembourg through Germany



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We're in Holland near Amsterdam at the moment and want to get to Luxembourg through Germany but can't find a a good route that will also take in interesting places on the way i.e sites on bus routes so we don't have to take the van in.
Any ideas would be very gratefully received - especially not expensive or camping cheques etc. if possible.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

what kind of interesting places do you intend to visit? And would you mind using "Stellplatz" sites? And, as the direct route from Amsterdam to Luxembourg would go via Belgium, not Germany: How far do you intend to stray off the direct route into Germany?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for such a quick reply.
I know it would be more direct to go through Belgium but as we haven't been to Germany thought we'd take that route going down the Belgium side.
After Luxembourg we're planning on going through the Rhine Valley and then through Switzerland to the Italian Lakes.
Stellplatz would be good.
We're open to anything interesting - its just that we'd prefer not being out in the middle of nowhere for more than just an overnight stop.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steph,

well if you drive from Amsterdam via Germany to Luxembourg, then you will probably cross the border into Germany either at Bad Bentheim, or at Emmerich. Both towns have Stellplatz sites smack in the middle of the town. In case of Emmerich however there is road construction works going on around the town-centre stellplatz, so I would rather not recommend it for an overnight stay, better use the one at Emmerich-Elten.

From Emmerich on you are in the _Lower Rhine_ area, which offers a plethora of stellplatz sites. Most of them are within walking distance of the town centre. Their tourist information even offers an English list and interactive map, click here.

If you are already there, why not make a detour to Cologne? The city has two stellplatz sites, one at Riehl and one at Marsdorf, both have excellent tram connections to the city centre. Although Marsdorf is free, I would however strongly advocate against it for an overnight stay, there is always a lot of noise from the motorway. Riehl costs 8 €/night, but is much more quiet, and still closer to the centre.

And then there is Aachen. Their stellplatz is more like a camp site (they even have an area for tents), but still reasonable priced, quiet at night, and has good bus connections to town centre.

(If I tell you about the Eifel and the stellplatz sites there, then you probably don't want to go to Luxembourg at all, after all... :wink: )

Hope that helps a bit.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Gerhard
Thanks for all the info. Haven't had a chance to look at it all but it looks just like just what I needed to get started as I'm not sure how to find out where stellplatz are to plan ahead.

Just changing the subject: I'm watching a potential problem from the motorhome window. Some Germans planted their van only a few feet from a Danish van while the Danes were out. The Danes are now back and aren't at all happy! The Germans are out now and there's a lot of gesticulating and a small crowd gathering looking at the vans.The Danes are making a point by having to sit out in the road to get in the sun and have gathered friends to sit with them.
The Germans have just come back but only to take a couple of their chairs away to sit with friends of theirs.
Wonder what will happen next - best bit of excitement for ages.!
Regards
Steph


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

if you do go to Luxembourg, you may find cheaper fuel and tobacco products....not that I would encourage you to smoke but if you do>>>>>a lot of truckers 'detour' there to gather both!!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Very useful.
How can I get to know where stellplaz are so I can plan ahead?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Steph said:


> Thanks for all the info. Very useful.
> How can I get to know where stellplaz are so I can plan ahead?


Steph;

There are a few options for you here...

First of all read this link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

.....Then your best bet is to purchase the Bordatlas if possible, you might be able to get it from newsagents as you enter Germany, or if you have a satnav...

Download the Bordatlas poi's from >Reisemobil International Magazine< - select the 'Bordatlas Komplett' option for your system, and/or...

Check the MHF stoppover map, theres loads in there :wink: ..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

Pete


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks - I didn't realise I could do all that.


----------

